#  > انجمن تلفن همراه و تبلت >  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی انواع تبلت و گوشی های موبایل >  > آموزشی: نکات تعمیراتی در تعمیر تلفن همراه برای کاراموزان مبتدی

## jaxtor

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*24260*,*3159*,*3hat*,*a4faranse*,*aax-emadi*,*abadgamer*,*abedanew*,*adamkhar*,*AEZ_BEST*,*afshin2055*,*aghajoon-2*,*ahmad53*,*ahmad644*,*ahnor*,*ahuraonline*,*alak90*,*ALI KORG*,*ali0571*,*ali1333*,*aliakbar1360*,*alifaraha*,*aligholami44*,*alinili60*,*alireza47*,*alireza66*,*ali_3381*,*ali_esf*,*ali_m*,*alpaykhan*,*aminalone*,*aminoasid*,*amir988*,*amirav*,*amirhosen33*,*amirsalamati*,*ANRN53274*,*anti2009*,*app_app24*,*ar58*,*ardalan_90*,*arvin2007*,*aryanpadide*,*asad1*,*askar9498*,*ata44*,*atsh75*,*ayoub m*,*B4K*,*babi-khl*,*bachegorgan*,*banehjok*,*barca1982*,*behasa*,*bnm*,*bosta*,*bsglobal*,*cn fadak*,*david848*,*diode*,*diyanush*,*djyasser*,*doom3*,*ebrammm*,*edvir*,*eghbal57*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsan_kl*,*emos*,*enayat2012*,*esibam*,*esmail.12*,*far1344*,*farhad123*,*farhadghader*,*farhadj*,*farsal*,*farza_ab*,*firouzjalil*,*fzi*,*ghmb*,*golpa.4557*,*H.A1366*,*h.r.s*,*habib_azadi*,*hadirezai*,*haghighi_i*,*hamiiid62*,*hami_hami*,*hardware.ma*,*hasan_hp*,*hasan_iravan*,*hassan81*,*hassanitman*,*hewal*,*HoseinCisco*,*hphoenix*,*Hyrcan*,*ikallam*,*iman222*,*jalali55*,*jozef_2536*,*jsd*,*j_static*,*kabir20200*,*KANKASH2*,*karimkhani*,*kasrarun*,*kavoos2*,*kbr70*,*keyvan a*,*keyvan_93*,*Khabatsp*,*khajavi*,*kharad*,*KHOSHTIP2011*,*kookooli*,*korgsystem*,*kuroshzxc*,*lasl*,*m.ghs*,*m.haghnegahd*,*mahdi sam*,*majid411*,*Majid_ME*,*maroon1367*,*Masioud*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*mcseali*,*mehdi289*,*mehdi5152*,*mehdi9352*,*mehdijeee*,*mehdimo*,*mehdish13*,*mehdi_13*,*mehdi_m*,*meherzi*,*mehran6047*,*meysamsat*,*mf35a*,*mjtb_sar*,*mmehdir*,*mobin625*,*mohamad474*,*mohammad6*,*mohammad_dehghani924*,*mohammad_kab*,*mohsen++*,*mohssen*,*mojahed2013*,*mojtaba58*,*moreng*,*mortezazaeim*,*mre2*,*mreof*,*msp3103420*,*mtts*,*mysite*,*mzm*,*naby62*,*nadi0007*,*naim-kh*,*naim.kh*,*newmiu*,*nimakiss*,*NPTiak*,*paranormal*,*pc_mojtaba*,*pedram59p*,*pedro121*,*pldn70*,*popcorn_65*,*poya-41*,*prtnet*,*pser49*,*qqtty*,*qwsa_74*,*Razmimeysam*,*redsboy*,*regal20*,*reza2195*,*reza90422107*,*reza_476*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*rmoradiasl*,*roban*,*robo goshach*,*ropshop*,*rostamikola*,*s-m-hosein*,*s.o.a.d*,*sadegh399*,*saeed_x27*,*saeid alinia*,*SAJAD PK*,*sajad_zidany*,*sala68*,*salara459*,*sam21*,*saraaaaa*,*sardarshams*,*sarutobi*,*sayan_tadbir*,*sgs1352*,*Shabgard911*,*shahryaral*,*shaygan1*,*shrooz*,*sina.azimi*,*Sina_Browser*,*smazi*,*smiet*,*soheil21*,*solitudeman*,*sorenapardaz*,*speder*,*StudioBahram*,*taminelec*,*tamir2016*,*tangnamak*,*tinax125*,*Tohid764*,*vh3131*,*yousefi*,*zaghianmahdi*,*Zirnevis*,*zoro1r*,*بهاجروی*,*بهار من*,*حسین2025*,*حمید26*,*خادم مقدم*,*درویش خرابات*,*ساجدیان*,*ساخر*,*سرمد*,*سیاوش222*,*سیستا*,*علی+*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مارشال*,*ماشین شطرنج*,*محسن3*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمدی فرد*,*مهدی احمدیان*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jaxtor

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*24260*,*a4faranse*,*ag sangar*,*ahmad53*,*asad1*,*edvir*,*ghmb*,*mohammad_kab*,*naim-kh*,*pldn70*,*sardarshams*,*sayan_tadbir*,*ساخر*,*سرمد*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## farhad123

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mehdimo*,*reza90422107*,*sardarshams*

----------


## درویش خرابات

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*edvir*,*o.darvish*,*sardarshams*

----------


## habib_azadi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## naim-kh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## keyvanking

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

